# FOUND - DRY BAG WITH BABY CARRIER INSIDE



## donricardo (Apr 20, 2005)

FOUND DRY BAG WITH A NEW BABY CARRIER INSIDE. FOUND ON HIGHWAY 285 NORTH OF HECLA JCT. (BROWNS CANYON TAKE OUT)


----------

